# new gaggia classic brew pressure



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

does anyone know if new gaggia classics have a high brew pressure as the factory setting. I'm having trouble getting a 20-25 sec shot, despite some heavy tamping and a fine grind.

I'm wondering if the factory setting has been increased recently in line with gaggia now supplying pressurised baskets only. I've just got a new classic and the shop swopped the baskets so I'm using the non-pressurised ones.

I read some posts suggesting some are as high as 11 bar and that reducing the OPV makes a big difference.

Before I start tinkering I wondered if any knew for sure whether classics are 11 bar (ish) by default.

thanks

ps I'm currentky using the gaggia pre-ground coffee (until my grinder arrives). It seems pretty fine but this could also be contributing to the fast flow rate although I'm tamping as hard as I can!


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Long time since I used Gaggia pre-ground in a machine but if I remember correctly it is a little too coarse for an espresso machine and flows pretty quickly - not as bad as others but not good either. I suggest you wait until you get you grinder before tinkering with the OPV.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As liquidmonkey says, I'd be inclined to wait until you are using better ground coffee before playing with the OPV

In the pressurised portafilter if they used properly ground coffee they would choke the machine. Therefore they are set to use pre-ground as standard (omni grind, supermarket specials etc)

Good to hear you have the proper basket now too


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep, thanks to this forum I became aware of the pressurised basket issue and asked the shop to swap them when I bought it, which they happily did (thanks Gaggia uk at Elland







).

For some reason I get a much slower shot with the single basket but a gusher with the double, even though the preparation is identical.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That will be related to the single basket having a smaller perforated surface area I guess, once your grinder is up and running, a bit of grind tweakery with fresh beans will resolve the double basket issue. BTW I never used the single basket with my Gaggia and I turned it into a blind basket for backflushing by sealing the perforations with a layer of Araldite.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

In my experience preground coffee is also often old, dried-out and dead coffee, with a lot less of the aromatic and soluble compounds that bind particles together and help to resist the flow of water than fresh coffee has. While Osh and I have both adjusted the pressure of our Classics downwards, I would suggest waiting until your grinder arrives and you've had a chance to see how your machine performs with freshly-ground (and presumably also fresh) beans.


----------



## RDW (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a new Classic (also had to replace the pressurised basket with a standard), did my first experiments with pre-ground coffee (though fresh rather than Gaggia's own), and had the same experience. But once I got an MC2, I found I could easily grind more than fine enough for a 20-25s double.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Whilst I found that my Classic was factory set at 11+ bar, adjusting it down did not require a different grind.

From my understanding of the posts on the other forums regarding this mod, most Classics are set around this mark. The only marked difference of lower pressure is in the taste and mouthfeel of the espresso.

But to reiterate what the others have said, use fresh ground coffee first, then decide if you want to tinker.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I agree with everyone above! (I just wanted to add my two pennyth!







)

Good luck and let us know how you get on with your new grinder!

Lee


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for comments/advice.

I've now got a Porlex ceramic hand grinder and 25 second shots are no problem. I'm really impressed with the porlex performance. ..produces very good,consistent grinds. It's so easy to use too, the bean holder section has an inner sleeve which marks the amount needed for a double shot. It's mess free too as the cyclindrical container can be 'knocked' or shaken to reduce any clumps and it fits inside the portafilter for an easy transfer.

I love the gaggia classic too. Warm up times are a lot quicker than expected and I swapped the frother for the one shown here: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1195559137727 and using the inner as shown in the video I'm getting some nice, thick microfoam.

Together the Porlex and the Classic are producing excellent coffee and for £280 new (£250 classic and £30 porlex) I think it's pretty good value too!


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great! I am glad the Porlex grinder is working out for you. Hand grinders are a great place to start and often give better results than electric grinders several times their cost.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you're doing well! The guy in the video has a very odd steaming technique though!!!

Going OT I think my Kitchain Aid Artisan's steam is much poorer than the classic even though it has a separate boiler! I have to steam using a pitcher half the size and it still takes longer to heat that his did!!

Lee


----------

